# ALMA, Pastry Chef Diploma in Parma, Italy. Anybody can tell me reviews about this school??



## mariathebaker (Nov 11, 2012)

I have passion for the baking goods and I am looking to take it to the next level so I am trying to find good schools in Europe about Patisserie.

Anybody could recommend me any school in Europe??

I heard ALMA in Parma is a good choice and the courses are not long at all and the Master Chef is a well-known Pastry Chef in Italy and worldwide with even Michelin star. But I would love to know more info from students in this Forum 

Thanks in advance!!

Maria /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## Hemavani Vijayaraj (Nov 1, 2020)

mariathebaker said:


> I have passion for the baking goods and I am looking to take it to the next level so I am trying to find good schools in Europe about Patisserie.
> 
> Anybody could recommend me any school in Europe??
> 
> ...


Did u find out whether it is good . I am planning to do . Is it worth the price .


----------

